# Am I doing Something Wrong????



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Usually when I'm driving my MH on the motorway I pass a truck or two. I check my nearside door mirror. and more often than not, as I'm easing back into the left lane again, the truck driver flashes his lights at me. I still can' figure out why....anyone got any idea?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

He's basically telling you that you have passed him and that it is ok to pull back in to the nearside lane.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

He is being courteous to you by flashing his lights which means you have passed him and there is now sufficient distance between you so you can safely get back in the nearside lane in front of him.

In response indicate left then right and then left again in thanks.

Peter


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Not to worry, I think you'll find that this is a 'courtesy' flash to let you know that you're clear to return to the left lane. Us LGV drivers do it for each other and a lot of us extend the courtesy to motorhomes and caravans.

You are obviously well aware of the footprint of your vehicle, as you are getting the OK as you commence your leftward move.


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peter and Steco. And me being all feisty! I'll have to apologise to a few truckers..... But seriously, it seems to be only UK truckers who signal this way. I've never noticed it in Europe - but come to think of it, the trucks are barrelling past ME in France and Germany. I'm the one holding on for dear life!


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Your taking the micky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Don't know what you're implying Dillon, but it doesn't seem helpful!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When they do flash, which isn't that often, they usually wait until they see your silhouette in the nearside mirror, you then indicate to pull in, then flash the opposite indicator then flash again twice the other way.

IE indicate left til you get back in the nearside lane, then right, left left. that says cheers mate in all languages.

If you flash trucks after they've passed you, wait til you can see all of the rear of it through the windscreen not through the door window, they may or may not thanks you, it depends if they were looking when they looked in their mirror, you can usually see their silhouette in the mirror as their head moves to look to see if it's clear.

Some don't look at all as they know it all, and the foreigners vary tremendously.

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As above the drivers are being polite. Mostly they are older drivers.
If they keep the lights on take it as a warning thart you may not be completely past the truck before starting to pull over.

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Twenty or thirty years ago it was almost universal for UK truckers to use this signaling system but as we've been invaded by foreign truckers it seems to be falling out of favour because many of the non-UK trucks simply either don't understand common courtesy or prefer to ignore it. Like DTP says, it's mainly the older (and wiser) drivers that do it.

On the other hand, you do see a few truckers doing it on the continent these days so maybe we're slowly teaching them better driving manners. :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's a courtesy I return to passing trucks too.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi 
Would like to say this please, Having lived in Spain for 12 years and driven LGV for Spanish trucking companies I would like to point out it is not rudeness or ignorance in Europe to flash trucks like we do in the UK. and get no response.
In Spain a headlight is a form of aggresion like so is a horn...(look at Italy) If your passed by a continental truck and you flash him, chances are he would make a swift mofe to his Left (UK right hand lane) as he will assume your flash is because he has underestimated his ''footprint'' Now adays the word has spread and to be honest most euro truckers do now understand the UK method and do use it in there own countrie.

So when your next at a road junction and you flash another to politly let them go first... your extending your middle finger at them....
Thats why you dont get much of a thank you ......

Drive safely

marnaz.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

marnaz said:


> So when your next at a road junction and you flash another to politly let them go first... your extending your middle finger at them....
> Thats why you dont get much of a thank you ......
> 
> Drive safely
> ...


That too could be useful to know if you're brave :black:

Kev.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Our experience is that this courtesy is used all over Europe but mainly by long distance articulated trucks, not your local gravel truck. Not many give us a flash (at 7.7m) but some do and they are always acknowledged by a right/left indicator flick or two flashes on the hazards.

I always flash twice for long artics and it is very rare that I am ignored.

As an aside, truckers tend to indicate left (on the continent) before they are past you - this is an indication of intention to pull in once they are past you but is a bit of a worry when you are not used to it.

P&L


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Here in Ireland, if you are behind a lorry and it flashes the indicator left a couple of times, it means that in the driver's opinion it is now safe to overtake, which you can take or leave as you see fit. I always feel a bit wary, until I can see for myself, but it is good of them to try to help in this way.

Ca


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The trouble is that none of those uses of lights is "OK" by the Highway Code, have no standing whatsoever in law and should you rely on them, there is no excuse if it all goes T**s Up.

As has been related above, different custom and practise exists in different countries leading to confusion and possible annoyance.

In a similar vein a 40 tonner stopped on the main road and "flashed" to let me out of an industrial estate today, as he needed the full width to turn in.

So I gingerly edged out to see round him only to meet a [email protected] in a Merc accelerating impatiently past him (and the 2 cars stopped behind him) - if I had relied on his "flash" to pull straight out the Merc would have T-boned me.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Travelling at 60 with the Smart on the back and I'm always in & out of the left lane with the wagons as my legal limit is marginally above theirs (or rather they're frequently electronically limited to 56mph). I find it's pretty rare not to get a "flash in", and by the same token I pretty much always return the courtesy when I'm overtaken.

I rely on it because it tells me not when I've passed a lorry, but when I've passed a lorry and there's sufficient distance that the driver is happy for me to be in front...the latter is inherently subjective so "distance is in the eye of the beholder".


----------

